# New here from NW Florida



## Phantom309 (Sep 25, 2020)

hey everyone nice to meet y'all. Just joined today after learning about the site from the The Lawn tools on YouTube. Now that it is cooling off here I have a ton of work to do to my lawn. I had an ok yard back in 2018, then Hurricane Michael rolled through here and now it's full of weeds, I got a ton of leveling to do. I'll try to post some before and after pictures. I'm for sure gonna be asking questions but wanted to introduce myself before getting started. Anyways looking forward to learning from everyone and hopefully helping someone in the future.

P.S. the picture with the bear is pre-storm, the picture with all the debris is right after the storm, the picture where you see the shed is after clean up and that is around the same area the bear was at, and the last picture that looks like I held a competition mud bog in my back yard is what happened to it when the tree company come in to remove everything. I'm mowing this weekend and will post a picture of what it looks like now if you would like to see it. I didn't post of of my front yard because it was wreck long before the storm.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome @Phantom309!


----------



## Phantom309 (Sep 25, 2020)

Thank you ware for the welcome. Sorry I couldn't post this earlier but I was busy this weekend. I did get to mow Friday. Here is the updated pic of my back yard now.


----------

